

Javascript vi clone for Google Docs - drblast
http://vianedit.appspot.com/

======
blahedo
Hm. Cute idea, but I managed to immediately get my cursor stuck in the status
bar with no way out... until I moused up and clicked in the upper part. Not
ready for prime time, I think.

~~~
drblast
It certainly does need a lot of work before it's ready for prime time. Most of
the work has been making sure the basics work and that the design is easily
extensible. I started working on it based on this post here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1543366>

I figured those who were interested in that idea might like to see or get
engaged in the beginning stages. Of course, the idea has snowballed from an
editor that can evaluate a subset of Javascript into a fully extensible
editor.

